# Forum About Russia Politics  Российская оппозиция

## BappaBa

ржунимагу =)))))  *О.БЫЧКОВА:* А нельзя попробовать один раз на Болотной – для эксперимента?  *Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ:* Да, один раз провести демонстрацию там, где разрешили.  *Б.НЕМЦОВ:* Я понял. У людей из оппозиции есть набор мест, в которые оппозицию посылают. Это набережная Шевченко, где абсолютно безлюдное место рядом с гостиницей Украина, где вообще не бывает никакого народа и вообще никто эту акцию не заметит. Это Болотная площадь, которая в силу - названия, я согласен, - не местоположения, - а в силу названия оппозицию не устраивает.  http://echo.msk.ru/programs/klinch/653255-echo/

----------


## Ramil

Да, и лучше ночью, с приказом "Не шуметь!"

----------


## BappaBa

Если кто не знает, Болотная площадь недалеко от Кремля, здесь:  http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=%D0%A0%D...487&z=15&l=sat

----------


## sperk

О.БЫЧКОВА: И Глеб Павловский, президент Фонда эффективной политики – тоже правильный политолог? 
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Опты. 
О.БЫЧКОВА: Хорошо, назовем вас так. Итак, мы будем говорить о том, нужно ли ходить на митинги и демонстрации – это тема по следам очередного 31-го числа, и можно ли вообще решить какие-либо проблемы в стране таким способом.  
Что значит "опты?"
Что происходит в этих 31-го числах?
Спасибо!!

----------


## BappaBa

> Что значит "опты?"

 Опт*ы*  ::  Не знаю. Такое ощущуние, что он говорит "да" на каком-то языке.  

> Что происходит в этих 31-го числах?

 31 числа каждого длинного месяца оппозиция решила устраивать митинги в поддержку статьи №31 Конституции РФ. Статья эта о свободе собраний.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by sperk  Что значит "опты?"   Опт*ы*  Не знаю. Такое ощущуние, что он говорит "да" на каком-то языке.

 А я сначала подумала, что он матом ругается.   ::

----------


## studyr

> О.БЫЧКОВА: И Глеб Павловский, президент Фонда эффективной политики – тоже правильный политолог? 
> Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Up to you. 
> О.БЫЧКОВА: Хорошо, назовем вас так.

 Хотя обычно, шутки ради, используются более общеизвестные иностранные слова и выражения (чао, пардон, окей и т.д.)

----------


## sperk

Б.НЕМЦОВ: Знаете, «барин хороший – бояре плохие» - это мы знаем. 
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: А я не говорю, что Боос уж такой плохой боярин. У него, кстати, действует этот самый - политический совет, в котором входит представители оппозиции – они действовали задолго до митинга. 
Что значит "барин хороший – бояре плохие?" 
=============
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Так договоритесь один раз с властями города Москвы - что, договориться тоже нельзя? 
Б.НЕМЦОВ: Давайте скажем честно - власти города Москвы этот вопрос не решают, по всей видимости. Они только франтуют эту тему. 
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Не знаю, я свечку не держал. 
Что значит франтовать? Почему собеседника говорит "я свечку не держал?" 
=========
Но я категорический противник революций. С прутьями бегать железными по улицам я не собираюсь. 
Этот железный прут имеет какое-нибудь особенное значение?
Спасибо!!

----------


## it-ogo

This is a record of fast speech and it is full of rather strange usage of words. They can be understood intuitively but they can never be recommended.   

> Что значит "барин хороший – бояре плохие?"

 The chief is good, they are councilors who are bad. (More or less. Ironically.)   

> Б.НЕМЦОВ: Давайте скажем честно - власти города Москвы этот вопрос не решают, по всей видимости. Они только франтуют эту тему.

 франт means dandy. I can guess that he wanted to say something like "only they do is a flirtation with this problem".   

> Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Не знаю, я свечку не держал.

 It is a fixed answer to the gossip about flirtation: "I didn't hold a candle for them when they loved each other".   

> Этот железный прут имеет какое-нибудь особенное значение?

 It is one of the typical improvised "civil" weapons (like baseball stick) - reinforcement bar from the ferroconcrete. Used by hooligans and working class.  ::  Somehow such bars were all over the industrial areas in the USSR.

----------


## Оля

> "барин хороший – бояре плохие"

 Обычно на Руси говорили "*царь* хороший – бояре плохие". Бояре - придворные, свита, советчики царя.

----------


## mishau_

> "барин хороший – бояре плохие"
> 			
> 		  Обычно на Руси говорили "*царь* хороший – бояре плохие". Бояре - придворные, свита, советчики царя.

 Да, что-то он спутал. Барин, бояре.... Царь, конечно. Эта идиома еще известна, как "вера в доброго царя" (faith in the good king). Царь всегда хороший, потому что он от Бога, а баре-бояре - нет. Показательно, что совсем недавно партия "Единая Россия" потребовала отставки председателя совета Федерации С. Миронова за критику в адрес их вождя (Путина), который даже не является членом этой партии (вождь от Бога). Никто не смеет критиковать царя! Мы так же знаем, что недавно в стране судом признано самодержавие и престолонаследие, как основа государственного строя .

----------


## Ramil

Я программу ЕдРы не читал (подозреваю, что её вовсе нет), также подозреваю, что в их уставе есть что-нибудь про "всестороннюю поддержку" действующей власти и руководства партии (читай - лично тов. В. В. Путина).
Так что, исходя из их системы ценностей,  Миронов - опасный еретик  :: 
Есть у меня мечта - чтобы госдуму распустили (уже, в общем-то, пора - своё дело ЕдРа сделала). Нахрена бюджету 450 нахлебников? Всех бы построить и - этапом на Колыму.... 
Можно как в римской армии - там было такое развлечение для провинившихся подразделений - в мешочке 100 камушков - 99 белых и 1 черный, каждый легионер тянул камушек из мешочка, кому выпадал черный - того казнили.
Только вот по ГД я бы в мешочек положил 440 черных камушков и 10 белых  :: 
Всё-таки дождутся чиновнички... поднимут их "на вилы" рано или поздно... жаль только, что всё будет чисто в российских традициях - бессмысленно и беспощадно.

----------


## mishau_

> Всё-таки дождутся чиновнички... поднимут их "на вилы" рано или поздно... жаль только, что всё будет чисто в российских традициях - бессмысленно и беспощадно.

 А главное, на смену придут такие же, ибо само общество по-другому уже жить не может (и не сможет).

----------


## Ramil

Сможет. Мы меняемся, всё-таки меняемся, правда меедленно. 3, может быть, 4 поколения...

----------


## it-ogo

> *царь*

  

> Царь, конечно.

 Есть два варианта: царь vs бояре и барин vs приказчики. Немцов в Попыхах все порвал и склеил. Заодно и срифмовал.

----------


## sperk

Извините за количество вопросов, но.......очень хотелось бы узнать значения этих слов и фраз.
Спасибо!! 
Сколько раз говорили? Все время устраиваются какие-то клоунские мероприятия, - то ликующая "гопота" туда приходит, «нашисты» что-то исполняют, то там «Зимние забавы» устраиваются – то есть, открыто и нагло людям плюют в глаза и говорят - а у нас тут "гопота" теперь будет аттракционные устраивать, а вы пошли вон отсюда. Вы понимаете? Они себя ведут очень высокомерно. Это, кстати, эффект Путина-Бооса: мы сейчас вас лишим избирательных прав, лишим права на митинг. Так вот резьба сорвется – это надо понимать.  
=======
Б.НЕМЦОВ: Я понял. Давайте вернемся к 31 числу. Я видел этих людей. Можно назвать хоть одного, кто пришел с прутом, оружием, саблей, шашкой? 
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Еще бы не хватало. 
=======
Б.НЕМЦОВ: Запрещая, вы сами провоцируете. И скажу еще одну вещь по поводу оппозиции – чем более отмороженная власть, тем более радикальная оппозиция. Это важный момент. 
=======
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Образ понятен. Но все-таки, заметьте, в стране с растоптанной политикой мы только и делаем, что обсуждаем политические манифестации разной степени бурности. 
======
Итак, за Бориса Немцова у нас проголосовали 94,6%, соответственно, 5,4: - за позицию Глеба Павловского. 
Б.НЕМЦОВ: Неплохо. 
Г.ПАВЛОВСКИЙ: Это туркменский счет. 
Б.НЕМЦОВ: Как у Лужкова в Мосгордуме. Туркменско-кадыровский счет.

----------


## it-ogo

> гопота

 Сленг: разбойники, уличные грабители.   

> резьба сорвется

 Буквально имеется в виду следующее:
резьба - thread of nut and screw. Сорвать резьбу - to break the thread (because of too strong tightening).
В переносном смысле есть идиома "закручивание гаек" - "tightening nuts" - усиление притеснений (oppression) политического режима. Соответственно, *здесь* словами "резьба сорвется" Немцов прогнозирует переполнение чаши народного терпения, и тогда произойдет что-нибудь страшное.  ::    

> Еще бы не хватало.

 Тут уже надо Павловского спрашивать, что он имел в виду. Или вчитываться в контекст. Есть два противоположных варианта:
1) Еще бы! - Of course!
    или 
    Еще чего не хватало!- Of course they were not!
2) Таких людей хватало, еще бы их не хватало! - Surely there were enough much such people.   

> отмороженная

 В криминальном/уличном жаргоне "отмороженый" имеет значения:  
- не соблюдающий общепринятых правил, законов, этики.
- действующий на эмоциях, не подчиняясь рассудку. 
Обычно подразумевает предельно агрессивное поведение.   

> растоптанной политикой

 Вероятно, под "политикой" имеется в виду демократический политический процесс. Растоптанная - здесь violated, raped.   

> Туркменско-кадыровский счет.

 Имеется в виду очень большой процент "за" при голосовании, обеспеченый авторитарными методами или даже подтасовкой результатов (здесь, видимо, ирония). Наиболее яркими примерами этого считаются Туркменистан и его недавний лидер "туркменбаши" Ниязов, а также Рамзан Кадыров, нынешний президент Чеченской республики.

----------


## mishau_

В Чечне было 105% явки на выборах в каком-то районе.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В Чечне было 105% явки на выборах в каком-то районе.

 Может, там люди из других районов голосовали с (не помню, как это называется) бумажкой, удостоверяющей, что ты можешь голосовать не по месту жительства? Или у вас нет такого? 
А вообще эти господа разговаривают так, что непосвященному и не понять. Жуть какая-то.  ::  Одни "опты" чего стоят.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by mishau_  В Чечне было 105% явки на выборах в каком-то районе.     Может, там люди из других районов голосовали с (не помню, как это называется) бумажкой, удостоверяющей, что ты можешь голосовать не по месту жительства? Или у вас нет такого?

 Есть, открепительное удостоверение называется. Но итоги голосования на Кавказе - это, конечно, нечто. Один Дербент чего стоит.   

> А вообще эти господа разговаривают так, что непосвященному и не понять. Жуть какая-то.  Одни "опты" чего стоят.

 Ну не знаю. Я слушал данную конкретную передачу в прямом эфире, когда ехал с работы, и у меня такого впечатления не возникло. Конечно, когда видишь эту дискуссию в письменном виде, то это уже совсем другой коленкор. Я вот, например, вчера вечером пьянствовал с тремя школьными друзьями в гараже. Представляю, если весь наш разговор изложить в письменном виде.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  В Чечне было 105% явки на выборах в каком-то районе.     Может, там люди из других районов голосовали с (не помню, как это называется) бумажкой, удостоверяющей, что ты можешь голосовать не по месту жительства? Или у вас нет такого?

 Какая разница, если считать в процентах. Тех, кто открепился тоже регистрируют, так что выше 100% не наберешь. В этом- то и маразм.

----------


## Wowik

> Что значит "опты?"

 Это опечатка при записи эфира - "опытный". На эхе машинистки достаточно часто лепят, так как никто же не читает, что печатает.
Просто половину клавиш не нажали как следует.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by sperk  Что значит "опты?"   Это опечатка при записи эфира - "опытный".

 Нет, послушай запись.

----------


## BappaBa

Ильинична:   

> Но на Катынь-1 легла Катынь-2, а туман – алиби почище немцев. Доказательств нет и не будет. У меня есть вместо них абсолютная уверенность. Президент Лех Качиньский был бельмом в чекистском глазу, его полоскали советские телеканалы наряду с президентами Ющенко и Саакашвили. Он расплатился сразу за все: за поддержку Грузии, за тот героический рейс в Тбилиси; за стипендии и места в университетах, выделенные для белорусских студентов; за убежище для чеченских сайтов и чеченских беженцев; за попытки осудить Ярузельского; за антисоветизм и антикоммунизм; за западную ориентацию; за фильм "Катынь" и за вопросы насчет Катыни; за активную роль в НАТО. 
> ....
> Я не работаю в СВР, я не знала, что поляки собирались совершить этот безумный полет. На самолете своих врагов, потрепанной "тушке", отремонтированной врагами уже после победы Качиньского на выборах, без прессы, без охраны военных самолетов, без контроля, на заброшенном военном аэродроме, полностью отдаться в руки темных чекистских сил... 
> ...
> Почему польские патриоты не легли в Варшаве поперек взлетной полосы? Да если бы я знала про этот рейс, я бы бросилась в ноги польскому послу и заклинала его позвонить и предупредить. Вот до чего доводят игры в "перезагрузку". Лететь в тыл врага, в руки врага, на милость врага...

 http://grani.ru/Events/Disaster/m.176940.html

----------


## Basil77

> Ильинична:    
> 			
> 				<х..ня>

 Ну то, что у бабы Леры проблемы с головой - это давно известно, а тут ещё и весеннее обострение наступило.  :fool" 
.

----------


## BappaBa

Извечная трагедия советской интеллигенции. Аристократичная душа тянется к норвежцам и японцам, а жить приходится среди родного быдла. =)

----------


## BappaBa

Арт-группа "Война"

----------


## BappaBa

Переговоры лидера ПАРНАСа Бориса Немцова с коллегами по оппозиции.
(осторожно, матюки) Life News публикует тайные переговоры Немцова с оппозиционерами

----------


## Ramil

> Переговоры лидера ПАРНАСа Бориса Немцова с коллегами по оппозиции.
> (осторожно, матюки) Life News публикует тайные переговоры Немцова с оппозиционерами

 Доставляет.
Он уже начал "каяццо"  Борис Немцов: Простите меня :: Политика :: Top.rbc.ru 
Вот это тоже:  

> Главный редактор "Эха Москвы" Алексей Венедиктов, комментируя нелицеприятные высказывания Б.Немцова, заявил, что не изменит своего отношения к политику. Кроме того, он считает, что обнародование телефонных разговоров подтолкнет еще больше людей прийти на митинг, поскольку "каждый рядовой гражданин почувствовал себя уязвленным этим нарушением конституции".

 ВарраВа, ты почувствовал себя уязвлённым?

----------


## BappaBa

> ВарраВа, ты почувствовал себя уязвлённым?

 =)
Я уязвлен и жду все новых ран (с) Омар Хайям

----------


## Basil77

То, что Немцов - циничный урод никто, по-моему, не сомневался и до этого. Люди же выходят не его поддерживать, а выразить протест против ох..вших властей.

----------


## Ramil

Вот я мечусь между ох.евшими властями и ох.евшей оппозицией. Поэтому на митинги не хожу, сижу дома, телевизор не смотрю.

----------


## BappaBa

Вторая порция переговоров. Life News публикует новые тайные переговоры Немцова

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Ramil

Это всё снято на конспиративных квартирах!

----------


## BappaBa

Лол =) Лев Натанович Щаранский блоггер года!!! Уря!!!  Poll 
(с) В небе Боннер, на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот!

----------


## Crocodile

> Лол =) Лев Натанович Щаранский блоггер года!!! Уря!!!

 Люди, просветите что за блоггер такой? Я так глянул, производит впечатление хорошего, годного стёба. 
ЕДИТ: Почитал его камменты и разочаровался - стиль не выдержан. Шестой флот его не поддержит.

----------


## it-ogo

Что же там хорошего и годного-то? Скука. Не стоит усилий по написанию. Голосование явно форсед с какого-нибудь коммьюнити. 
И почему именно Щаранский? Типа Рабинович то ли?

----------


## Crocodile

> Что же там хорошего и годного-то? Скука. Не стоит усилий по написанию. Голосование явно форсед с какого-нибудь коммьюнити. 
> И почему именно Щаранский? Типа Рабинович то ли?

 Ну, я начал читать, было многообещающе, но после 3-х постов уже скучно, ты прав. Про Щаранского я тоже не понял, наверное, типа ЗОГ. Вообще, впечатление, что посты пишет один человек, а каменты - другой.

----------


## BappaBa

Щаранский жжет в Твиттере:   

> Today all russian dissidents speak english for mr. @McFaul . I'm on  duty today. London is a capital of Britain. Let me speak from my heart.

 =)

----------


## BappaBa

Всех мастей стекались гады (с)

----------


## BappaBa

Плакалъ =)

----------


## BappaBa

=)
Лев Щаранский:  

> Гарри Каспаров как-то сказал: «Дайте мне ОРТ на два часа, и я заставлю  режим рухнуть». Однако на удивление, после показов дебатов с участием  диссидентов и демократических блоггеров рейтинг кровавого диктатора  Путина не только рухнул в пропасть, но и неожиданно начал расти  стремительным домкратом. Либеральная интеллигенция недоумевает – как же  так, вроде получен доступ к центральным каналам, однако  евроатлантического выбора у ТВ-аудитории не происходит, как не  происходит понимание преимуществ невидимой руки рынка над совковой  пайкой.
> Невооруженным взглядом видна очевидная провокация КГБ. И я представляю  вашему вниманию три составляющих этой провокации, чтобы вы сами  убедились, что нет предела человеческой мерзости. 
> Во-первых, Путин  отлично понимают, что только диссиденты и правозащитники, вооруженные  передовым и единственно верным учением щаранизма-хайкинизма, смогут дать  отпорный достой куче кремлевских охранителей и #высурковскаяпропаганда.   Именно поэтому на ОРТ пустили не завсегдатаев трактира «Матрешка» или  палатки Соломона Хайкина в Химкинском лесу, а скажем так оппозиционеров  второго эшелона наподобие Боруха Немцова или Антона Долбоеба.  
> Во-вторых,   либеральная интеллигенция, получив доступ к голубому экрану, сама  растерялась от такой уступки власти, и по привычке стала вести себя  совестливо и интеллигентно как в ЖЖ – с матом и грязными оскорблениями  оппонентов, что несколько не принято в ТВ-формате. Преступление  преступного режима – ОРТ не провело каких-либо тренингов для  представителей оппозиции, чтобы научить их как грамотно противостоять  сурковской пропаганде. 
> В-третьих, в качестве оппонентов  совестливым и неравнодушным интеллигентам пригласили всяких пермских   токарей и заводское быдло. Что внесло большой диссонанс в рукопожатные  ряды – они не привыкли общаться с представителями столь низкого уровня. К  тому же этих совков нельзя было просто забанить как в блоге – наряду  явное нарушение свободы слова.  Дебаты считались бы легитимными, если бы  оппозиционеры дискутировали сами с собой, яростно доказывая  преимущества либеральной модели общества и ценностей и идеалов свободы.  Тогда бы и рейтинг тирана не рос, а падал стремительным домкратом. 
> В небе Боннэр, на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот.

----------


## Hanna

Honestly I am not worried about democracy in Russia. First of all its the Russians problem, not mine.... It doesn't have any effect outside of the borders of Russia.  Secondly, it's really doubtful if Russia is any less democratic than Europe in general and the USA in particular. The only difference is that Russians are a bit more aware that things are not quite as democratic as the rulers would like people to believe it is... And the way things are going in the USA and the EU with anti-terrorist laws, lobbyists practically running the governments and internet censorship Russia might soon end up being a better democracy than the USA, for starters.  
The thing that would concern me if I was Russian, would be corruption and nepotism.

----------


## Doomer

> The thing that would concern me if I was Russian, would be corruption and nepotism.

 Yes
The only problem is an average Russian believes that with "real democracy" corruption will magically go away

----------


## Deborski

Что такое "Real Democracy".....?  Is there really such a thing...?    ::

----------


## Doomer

> Что такое "Real Democracy".....?  Is there really such a thing...?

 In eyes of an average Russian "тама лучшей чем тута" or "хорошо там где нас нет" or "The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!"

----------


## Deborski

> In eyes of an average Russian "тама лучшей чем тута" or "хорошо там где нас нет" or "The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!"

 Heh - it seems that many Americans see things the opposite way - that is HERE is best, and THERE is worst.  They seem to believe that America is the biggest, greatest, most amazing place on earth and they have little interest in exploring other cultures or gaining from foreign perspectives.  Many people in the States, especially the "bible belt" areas and the south, prefer to live in their own comfortable, familiar surroundings and oppose change of any kind, no matter how logical or reasonable it may be.  Such as energy-saving light-bulbs for example.  "No!  If it was good enough for Thomas Edison in the 1800's, it's good enough for us now in the 21st century" blah, blah, blah - that kind of thinking.  Stifling, unimaginative and limited in vision.  
I don't mind a little patriotism, I believe people should love their countries.  But at the same time, we should love our world and show interest in other people, in different ways of thinking.  Otherwise we will become stagnant.  Thankfully, I know I am not the only one who feels like this!

----------


## Hanna

> Heh - it seems that many Americans see things the opposite way - that is HERE is best, and THERE is worst. T!

 The thing that's worrying about the USA and Americans is that many are very ignorant about the world outside their own borders 
(not all, but the majority, I think. Including many government figures.)  
They see the US as the centre of the world, the country that always 
knows what's best for everyone on the planet. Americans also don't seem to realise that they are the victims of state- and other propaganda just as much, or possibly more, than Russians, Chinese, Europeans or anyone else. In the case of Russians, they are at least aware and suspcicious about what they hear in the media, and conscious that it is being manipulated to varying degrees.  
If it stopped att that, it wouldn't be a problem, but in the case of the USA, they have the biggest military, the most nukes and influence across the globe through various opinion institutes, NGOs, their media etc. 
I like American people in general, the country itself is really fascinating in many ways. But I get blinded to all the good sides through my 
huge irritation and frustration about US foreign policy (meddling in other countries politics) starting wars and telling other countries what they 
can or can't do in terms of internet usage. Lately having Europeans arrested and requested for extradition to America for nonsense stuff like running a torrent site.  
As suspicious as I am against China, and to some degree Russia, they are not half as meddlesome and agressive as America - and they don't
constantly bang on about supposed values like freedom, democracy etc - while supporting the exact opposite and starting wars.

----------


## Crocodile

> As suspicious as I am against China, and to some degree Russia, they are not half as meddlesome and agressive as America - and they don't constantly bang on about supposed values like freedom, democracy etc - while supporting the exact opposite and starting wars.

 I'm constantly holding myself not to comment on stuff like that.  ::

----------


## Deborski

> As suspicious as I am against China, and to some degree Russia, they are not half as meddlesome and agressive as America - and they don't
> constantly bang on about supposed values like freedom, democracy etc - while supporting the exact opposite and starting wars.

 Yeah it's like this:  379164_196551197101467_100002397650025_397337_1869415650_n.jpg 
All we can do is hope that sanity prevails!  And I believe it will.  I have to believe that.

----------


## Hanna

Personally I don't believe that there is such a thing as Real Democracy. 
Particularly not in those countries that talk about it the most.  
Plus, democracy is dependent on people having a reasonable level of education and taking an interest in politics.  
And another reason why democracy is something of an illusion: 
Anyone who's got mass media on their side can make people believe their side of the story. 
And then tell people that it is "free media", "Правда" or whatever you like, just to further enhance the illusion that your propaganda is objective news. It tricks people.  
This is a terrible threat to democracy, because it means you can manipulate the voters if you control media. The state can control media through various subtle or not so subtle means. Corporate interests can control media through various means. Some kind of cultural elite controls aspects of media in some countries.  
Then there are lobbyists in many countries, lobbying politicians after they have been elected. This too is undemocratic. 
And large corporations or very rich individuals contributing to the election campaigns of the political party that they would like to see winning.  
In this kind of environment you don't even need to bother with something as obvious as ballot box stuffing.....  
I actually believe that democracy is one of the biggest hoaxes in the modern world.   

> Yes
> The only problem is an average Russian believes that with "real democracy" corruption will magically go away

 But according to many Russians here, Russians in general believe that democracy is crap, and is responsible for the difficulties in the 1990s.  
A "good" dictator could also get rid of corruption, by starting a zero tolerance policy. Lee Kuan Yew did that in Singapore. Of course, good dictators are dangerous, because they can turn bad so easily...    

> Yeah it's like this:  379164_196551197101467_100002397650025_397337_1869415650_n.jpg 
> All we can do is hope that sanity prevails!  And I believe it will.  I have to believe that.

 Too right! That is just not the way, and you'd have to have had your brain completely washed inside out to think that democracy is achieved by one kickass country going to a country on the other side of the planet and forcing the "democracy" on them at gunpoint....   
The UK is just as bad, I should say, because they are mainly in these wars to impress America... and then they are constantly talking about "winning the hearts and minds" of local people in Afghanistan and Iraq. Yeah right.... come with an armored tank and shoot at wedding parties and goatherds, and pee on them on youtube..... Then get surprised that you don't manage to "win their hearts and minds".

----------


## Deborski

I do believe that democracy is possible, but I agree with you that corruption is the biggest threat to anything.  There does not seem to be any peaceful means to deal with corruption, either.  In US, the media is a big joke!  I watch the BBC, Al Jazeera and Russia Today and I am better informed than the masses of Americans who watch FOX "news" (I refuse to call it NEWS without the quotations! Ethical reasons!).  
Then we have the corruption of the uber-wealthy, who buy our congressional representatives by the bushel.  I think our elected officials should all wear uniforms like NASCAR drivers wear, which show who sponsored them.  I enjoy watching Stephen Colbert and Jon Stewart expose this corruption and nonsense.  But I find it deeply disturbing, that I must rely on "comedians" to get information!!!  That is how bad our "news" media is these days.  I was a journalist for 15 years and I left the business for this very reason.

----------


## nulle

> Honestly I am not worried about democracy in Russia. First of all its  the Russians problem, not mine.... It doesn't have any effect outside of  the borders of Russia.  Secondly, it's really doubtful if Russia is any  less democratic than Europe in general and the USA in particular.

 Of course Putin's totalitarian regime affects the neighboring countries.
Putin's regime does not even fully recognize Baltic states.
Current Russian government policy is to create instability in "near foreign countries" or "Russian sphere of influence".
And they do it by spreading lies, half-truths and misinformation (many Russians in Latvia use Russian media (because they understand language better and Russian media can provide a lot more content than Latvian media) and easily become victims of their propaganda)...
And financing political parties and other groups hostile to countries they operate in.
Money for recent hate-mongering campaign (to sign petition for Russian to become official language in Latvia) also, probably came from Russia.  
And of course - invasion in Georgia in 2008.

----------


## Doomer

> Of course Putin's totalitarian regime affects the neighboring countries.
> Putin's regime does not even fully recognize Baltic states.

 Didn't you know?
Putin was specifically elected to harass Baltic states, that's his main goal

----------


## Doomer

> But according to many Russians here, Russians in general believe that democracy is crap, and is responsible for the difficulties in the 1990s.

 I want specific quote
You might have misunderstood
Again, many Russians believe that "grass is greener somewhere else" and usually "somewhere else" claims to have democracy there. This automatically means Russian hasn't had any democracy so far

----------


## maxmixiv

IMHO, We know for sure about grass, and don't understand what 'democracy' means. However, "демократ" is rude word, because the strange society, built in 1990s, was built by the people who called themselves "демократы".

----------


## BappaBa

> Baltic states.

 Вали со своими Baltic states из этой темы в помойку, к-рую развел здесь Regarding Russian in the Baltic States

----------


## Ramil

Согласно последним исследованиям прибалтийских географов, ось вращения Земли проходит через Таллллинннн.

----------


## nulle

> Bали со своими Baltic states из этой темы в помойку

 This was just an example - how current Russian government affects foreign countries.
This is your tax money after all.
That is taken away from infrastructure, schools, pensions, etc... and given to provocateurs and 5th column in foreign countries.

----------


## Hanna

> I want specific quote
> You might have misunderstood
> Again, many Russians believe that "grass is greener somewhere else" and  usually "somewhere else" claims to have democracy there. This  automatically means Russian hasn't had any democracy so far

 Well, I quote Ramil and Basil77 then. I have learnt a lot about how Russians (well, educated Russians in the Moscow area, I guess....) look at things. I think they are a similar age to me also, so it's easy to relate to their experience of events.   

> But I find it deeply disturbing, that I must rely on "comedians" to get  information!!!  That is how bad our "news" media is these days.  I was a  journalist for 15 years and I left the business for this very reason.

 Yeah, I have noticed this fact in American media (comedians) although I did not know it was a trend. How creepy! Interesting to hear that you used to be a journalist. I think that the Internet is one of the few places where you can really find out and inform yourself about stuff without having someone elses agenda or propaganda shoved down your throat. All the more scary that politicians and corporations are starting to plot how to control it, starting but not ending with filesharing and alleged "terrorists".I think the story of the Megaupload bust would really interest you Deborski - check out the site torrentfreak.com   

> Of course Putin's totalitarian regime affects the neighboring countries.
> Putin's regime does not even fully recognize Baltic states.

 They haven't invaded you or threatened you, have they? And people have the right to read whatver media they like, don't they? This is no different from you watching Euronews or CNN. I am beginning to think that the Baltic states are under some kind of mass paranoia. Take Finland for example, they don't annoy Russia on purpose but they are not paranoid about Russia either. And they have some "history" shall we say. Their current approach has proven very good for their economy too.  The Baltic States should try that approach.

----------


## Deborski

> Yeah, I have noticed this fact in American media (comedians) although I did not know it was a trend. How creepy! Interesting to hear that you used to be a journalist. I think that the Internet is one of the few places where you can really find out and inform yourself about stuff without having someone elses agenda or propaganda shoved down your throat. All the more scary that politicians and corporations are starting to plot how to control it, starting but not ending with filesharing and alleged "terrorists".I think the story of the Megaupload bust would really interest you Deborski - check out the site torrentfreak.com

 Thanks for the link!  I agree, the internet is the last realm of freedom really.  So of course the control-freaks of the world want to shut it down.  The people are talking, and learning about each other, learning what is a lie and what is truth - and we are no longer forced to rely on our media.   
But I wonder, if they shut the net down, won't we humans just find another way to talk?  It seems we are always building our figurative "tower of babel" despite what the gods would prefer.  We evolved this internet communication system to get around the barriers of government... perhaps if they block us again, we will just find another way around.

----------


## mishau_

> Согласно последним исследованиям прибалтийских географов, ось вращения Земли проходит через Таллллинннн.

 Таа-таа, при эт-том, астрон-номмичческая про-толшитель-ность сут-ток пер-манентт-но увеличиффа-ицца.

----------


## Crocodile

Латвия и Эстония - разные страны.  :: 
Но, я согласен, что nulle уже задолбал переводить все разговоры к одной и той же теме.

----------


## mishau_

> Но, я согласен, что nulle уже задолбал переводить все разговоры к одной и той же теме.

 Про него! ::  Петросян - Шпингалеты - YouTube

----------


## BappaBa

10 марта 2012

----------


## Ramil

Взято отсюда: Оппозиционность – это психическая болезнь - Толкователь - Блоги - Эхо Москвы в Санкт-Петербурге 
Американские психиатры давно включили активные протесты против власти в перечень девиантных проявлений. Низкую протестность в США (в отличие от Европы) они объясняют как раз тем, что оппозиционеров фиксируют ещё в детстве и начинают лечить в дурдоме. Всего же склонность к борьбе против власти имеют 3-5% людей.   
В 2009 году американский журнал Psychiatric Times вышел со статьёй «ADHD & ODD: Confronting the Challenges of Disruptive Behavior» (Вызывающее оппозиционное расстройство и синдром дефицита внимания с гиперактивностью: борьба с вызовами агрессивного поведения). В ней психиатры рапортовали о новых методах «лечения оппозиции». Эта статья дала повод многим психиатрам США снова вернуться к проблеме «протестного поведения», а также пересмотру такого диагноза, особенно актуального рамках либерализации социально-политических отношений, проводимых президентом Обамой. 
Вызывающее оппозиционное расстройство в статье определялось как «модель негативистского, враждебного и демонстративного поведения без серьезного посягательства на основные права других людей, которое проявляется в поведенческих расстройствах». Среди симптомов этого заболевания «частый вызов или отказ выполнять просьбы и правила взрослых», а также «частые споры со взрослыми».
Исследования показали, что детей с таким симптомом насчитывается 3-5%, взрослых – 4% (с тенденцией понижения численности к старости). 40-45% таких личностей имеют склонность к алкоголизму. 
Американский доктор философии и психиатр Брюс Левин не так давно подробно разобрал, что кроется за диагнозом ADHD & ODD. 
Он упоминает, что за время своей длительной практики сталкивался с сотнями таких «больных». «Меня удивило, как много среди них людей, настроенных против авторитарной власти», – вспоминает он. «Больные» ставят под сомнение легитимность любой власти, прежде чем воспринимать её всерьез. Нормальность власти определяется ими так: знает или нет эта власть то, о чем она говорит, честна ли она, заботится ли она о людях, которые уважают власть. И если «больные» видят, что на эти вопросы даются ответы «нет», они начинают ей сопротивляться.
Чтобы совсем наглядно представлять, кто такой «оппозиционный больной», можно вспомнить книгу и фильм «Пролетая над гнездом кукушки». Там персонаж Рэндл Патрик Макмерфи, восстающий против Системы (в лице медсесеры и в целом дурдома) по американским психиатрическим меркам – типичный оппозиционер. 
«Некоторые активисты жалуются, что таких оппозиционеров мало в США. Одна из причин этого состоит в том, что многих естественных противников власти в настоящее время определяют на лечение к психопатологам, и назначают им лекарства ещё до того, как у них появится политическое осознание и представление о гнёте властей над обществом», – пишет Левин. Очень большую роль играют родители – большинство из них своевременно рассматривают в ребёнке оппозиционера, и отправляют его на лечение к психиатрам.   
В лечении оппозиционеров надо идти до конца, напоминает Левин. Он припоминает много случаев, когда излечение останавливалось на полпути. «У таких людей была тревога, что неуважение к власти приведет их к финансовой или социальной маргинализации. Одновременно они страдали, что приходится уступать авторитарной власти», – сокрушается психиатр.
Излечение оппозиционеров проводится с помощью таких лекарства, как Аддерал и Ксанакс. Но примерно 30% больных так и не поддаются лечению. В общей сложности это примерно 1,5% от взрослого населения (среди них преобладают мужчины – примерно 1,2% от числа населения). Брюс Левин говорит, что есть способы и их отвлечь от борьбы против власти – это творчество. Ещё один способ – уже в детском возрасте платить им за какую-либо домашнюю работу или даже за чтение Библии. Деньги и индивидуальное творчество – вот две ниши, с помощью которых «больных» можно отвлечь от оппозиционной деятельности.
Впрочем, напоминает Левин, такие «больные» на переломных этапах истории принесли много хорошего Америке: это и отцы-основатели США (которых сегодня стали бы лечить Ксанаксом) и общественные деятели конца 1960-х. Т.е. в определённых, регулируемых сверху количествах такие люди нужны (плохо – когда их много). «Американцам крайне нужны антиавторитарные властеборцы, которые будут ставить под сомнение, бросать вызов и оказывать сопротивление нелегитимным властям и восстанавливать веру», – резюмирует Левин.   
Стоит добавить, что в СССР в 1960-80-е психиатры (видимо, под напором властей) придерживались тех же взглядов, что их коллеги из США – оппозиционная, диссидентская (в случае СССР) деятельность является психическим заболеванием. Как правило, таким «больным» ставился диагноз «вялотекущая шизофрения», чуть реже – «гебоидное расстройство» (обычно – у молодёжи).
Можно напомнить, как определяли тогда психиатры больных «вялотекущей шизофренией»:
«Данные больные имеют поверхностные контакты с окружающими, оппозиционное к ним отношение (в том числе и к членам семьи), причём оппозиционность, негативизм принимают гротескный, утрированный характер; поведение отличается неадекватностью, обычно включает элементы дурашливости. Мышление носит аморфный, иногда паралогичный характер. В поведении больных отмечаются расторможенность (в том числе и сексуальная), извращение влечений, нередко импульсивность, стремление к бесцельному времяпрепровождению. Инфантильные и внушаемые больные легко входят в антисоциальную среду, обычно склонны к злоупотреблению алкогольными напитками и наркотическими средствами, бродяжничеству, беспорядочным сексуальным связям. В связи с этим раньше их относили к группе так называемых нравственно помешанных».
Впрочем, по прошествии времени оказывалось, что многим советским диссидентам, которые признавались психбольными якобы за свою политическую деятельность, на Западе подтверждали такие диагнозы. Вот ряд таких примеров:
«Есенин-Вольпин после выезда из СССР подвергался лечению в психиатрической больнице Рима. Когда же по выходе из этой больницы он подал ходатайство о выезде на жительство в США, у него возникли трудности в связи с тем, что американский иммиграционный закон не допускает въезда в страну умалишённых. Цукерман, приехав в Тель-Авив, снова попал в психиатрическую больницу.
Титов по выезде за границу лечился сначала в итальянской, затем в парижской психиатрической больнице. Якобсон  находился на излечении в психиатрической больнице в Израиле. Файнберг лечился в психиатрической больнице в Париже. Строева лечилась там же, а после выхода из психиатрической больницы в новом припадке душевной болезни покончила с собой».   
Власти России, с поспешностью восстанавливающие сейчас карательные атрибуты СССР (ЛТП, «химия», политические статьи, политруки в виде священников, и т.д.), наверняка возродят и ещё один реликт – принудительное психиатрическое лечение для оппозиционеров. Возможно, многие из них и вправду больны и заслуживают госпитализации в дурдом. Но по старой русской привычке в смирительную рубашку будут одевать всех скопом («потом как-нибудь врачи разберутся»).
А родителей, как это происходит в США, будут убеждать вовремя обращать на странности своих детей и принуждать обращаться к психиатрам.

----------


## Hanna

Extremely interesting comment Ramil...

----------


## BappaBa

*Марш миллионов 6 мая 2012г.* 
Красавчеги:   
=) *Лев Щаранский* не заставил себя долго ждать: 
Падение режима неизбежно. И любой честный и неравнодушный человек, гей и  демократический журналист хорошо понимает, что дни путинской хунты  сочтены. Счет идет буквально на дни. Недолго осталось лубянским сатрапам  издеваться над правами человека, общечеловеческими ценностями и  слезинкой ребенка. И скоро восторжествуют демократия и свобода в этой  стране. 
Возникает вопрос – как это сделать? Купить книжку Навального? Двести раз  произнести «ПЖиВ», сделать тройное сальто-мортале и успеть в воздухе  крикнуть «НТВлжет»? Поставить палатку 6-го мая в 19.00 на Манежке? Нет,  мои дорогие друзья. Брайтонская интеллигенция не зря есть свой хлеб,  пьет уиски и получает солидные гранты от правозащитных организаций. В  отличие от псевдооппозиционеров наподобие Навального, льющих ушаты  помоев своим сетевым хомячкам, КПСС имеет четкий план и программу  действий по свержению режима. В результате бурного мозгового шторма в  трактире «Матрешка», был выработан новый план, который мои товарищи по  партии совестливо назвали планом Щаранского. Который уже начал  действовать, исполняться и запущен по полной программе. 
Состоит он из двух этапов: «Изображая жертву» и «Грабь! Бухай! Отдыхай!». Рассмотрим каждый этап подробнее. 
Этап  первый. «Изображая жертву». На этом этапе задача правозащитников,  блоггеров, интеллигентов и хипстеров – получить симпатии всего мира и  показать наяву зверства режима. Как известно, организаторы марша  миллионов назначили этот самый марш одновременно с проходом боевой  техники на репетицию парада. Однако в мире об этом не знают. При большом  скоплении демократических журналистов всех ведущих рукопожатных СМИ  оппозиционно настроенные активисты и хипстеры бросаются под колеса  техники. Необходимо бросить под колеса боевых машин пару айфонов и  айпадов, чтобы Euronews круглосуточно крутило эти душераздирающие кадры в  рубрике «No comment». Желательно также наличие добровольца, готового  пожертвовать своей жизнью ради победы демократии. Идеально на эту роль  подходит недавно выпущенный Мохнаткин. Можно вежливо попросить его лечь  под гусеницы или кинуть туда тайком. Представляете какой будет резонанс в  цивилизованных странах? Кровавый режим использует против мирных  демонстрантов танки Т-90 и ядерные комплексы «Тополь». Раздавлено три  айпада и Мохнаткин. Режим лютует! 
Этап второй. «Грабь! Бухай!  Отдыхай!». После того как демократическая общественность, направляемая  твердой рукой КПСС и единственно верным учением щаранизма-хайкинизма,  приобретет благодаря CNN, Euronews и Foxnews симпатии геев всего мира,  приступаем ко второй части плана. Сконцентрировавшись по обеим сторонам  Тверской тысяча пятьсот хипстеров включают одновременно айфоны в режим  фонарика и ослепляют водителей «Тополей». Стремительным домкратом они  захватывают ядерные комплексы. Режим остаётся без ядерного оружия. Можно  спокойно объявлять бесполетную зону над этой страной и вводить  миротворцев НАТО. Режим мгновенно крушиться.  Путин бежит из страны в  Северную Корею. Кроме того, держа в своих руках ядерную кнопку этой  страны, совестливая интеллигенция может тихо и застенчиво диктовать  правозащитным организациям размер грантов и справедливо распределять их в  пользу брайтонской интеллигенции, кошерно уменьшив гранты всяким  ниггерам в Африке и прочим цыганам.  Главное, чтобы комплексы «Тополь»  не оказались надувными. 
Таким образом, тщательно выполнив оба  пункта плана Щаранского, эта страна вольется в дружественную семью  цивилизованных народов под сенью радужного стяга. Демократия победит и  будет триста сортов колбасы в этой страны. Щедрой струей прольются  ценности и идеалы свободы на порабощенные народы. И каждый получит свою  вольготу. Потому что жить надо не по лжи. За вашу и нашу свободу. Из  искры возгорится пламя. В борьбе обретем мы право свое. В небе Боннэр,  на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот. В космосе Брюс Уилиис, а в палатке  на Манежке хипстер. Так победим! 
С уважением, Лев Щаранский.

----------


## mishau_

Фотки лозунгов (много)  http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/tatiana_...o/885924-echo/

----------


## Lampada

naganoff: Это - война

----------


## Ramil

> naganoff: Это - война

 Печально, что в России по-прежнему много Гапонов и таких вот "комментаторов".

----------


## BappaBa

*«Шведская семья» российской оппозиции*

----------


## Lampada

*Исаакиевская прогулка оппозиции 3 июня в СПб * Белый цвет - цвет оппозиции.

----------


## BappaBa

Одна из этастранцев...

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## mishau_

Веру Кичанову, кстати, избрали жители Южного Тушина (Москва) в депутаты Муниципального собрания.   Муниципальное собрание

----------


## Ramil

http://nnm.ru/blogs/OlDi/nominacii-n...-rossii-i-sng/ 
Памяти героев - российских правозащитников и борцов за права (все случаи - реальные): 
Двадцатилетний правозащитник из Белоруссии проводил беседу с более молодыми единомышленниками, агитируя за западную демократию. Беседа проходила в парке и по традиции сопровождалась употреблением спиртных напитков. Изложив теорию, выступающий решил продемонстрировать практические навыки борьбы. Он взял ведро с краской и полез на стоящий рядом памятник В.И.Ленину. Памятник, покрашенный под бронзу, фактически был гипсовым. Скульптура развалилась на части. Парень упал на землю и погиб под рухнувшими сверху обломками вождя пролетариата. Вот вы смеетесь, а между тем памятник восстановлению не полежит. Можно сказать, правозащитник свою задачу перевыполнил. 
Правозащитник Владимир Игнатенко, 26 лет, из Томской области, решил адски отжечь, используя сетевые технологии. С помощью друзей он поджег собственное жилище, в котором находился. Дом все равно предназначался под снос и переезд семьи в новую квартиру уже завершился. Целью акции была трансляция ужасов про горящего человека в сетях "Твиттер" и "Одноклассники". Каждую минуту от потерпевшего поступали леденящие новости, про то что "менты" оцепили здание, заколотили окна и подливают бензина, зловеще хохоча. Трансляция продолжалась в режиме реального времени около двадцати минут. Когда горе-поджигатель решил эвакуироваться, он обнаружил, что выход из дома уже отрезан огнем. Выскочить в окно не позволили решетки. Правозащитник действительно сгорел заживо. Больше всех смеялись его родители, узнавшие, что теперь им предстоит выплатить три миллиона рублей. Дело в том, что к дому примыкал склад стройматериалов, и он тоже сгорел за компанию. 
Правозащитница Лариса Арап из Мурманской области бросилась в бурные воды Баренцева Моря, желая вплавь достичь Норвегии и обрести там политическое убежище. Трагедии удалось избежать лишь чудом, поскольку свидетели оперативно позвонили в милицию. Спустя несколько минут активистка была извлечена из пучины и сопровождена в психиатрическую больницу. Заодно выяснилось, что ее там давно и хорошо знают. Несмотря на благополучный финал инцидента, номинаторы премии Дарвина, сочли правозащитницу заслуживающей награды. После непродолжительного приключения в арктических водах, госпожа Арап навсегда освободилась от дальнейшей способности заводить детей. 
Забавное открытие сделали сотрудники ДПС Курской области в придорожных кустах. Это было изуродованное, почти расчлененное тело активиста акции "Синие ведерки". Как выяснилось, двадцатидвухлетний правозащитник Сергей Протасов пытался перегородить собственным телом трассу Москва-Симферополь. Акция проводилась в темное время суток с ведром на голове. Причиной смерти активиста стало его столкновение с пассажирским автобусом "Мерседес", водитель которого узнал о происшествии полтора месяца спустя. 
Волшебное чувство полета с шестнадцатого этажа довелось испытать ныне покойному Ивану Арнаушенко из Пермской области. Вооружившись бельевыми веревками и баллончиком с краской он замыслил увековечить на стене высотного дома надпись "Путин уходи". Смельчак почти довел свой замысел до конца, но прочность веревок внесла свои коррективы в задуманное. Спустя еще полгода после этого инцидента, надпись "Путин ухо" вызывала недоумение горожан и давала пищу для буйной фантазии приезжих.

----------


## mishau_

Лучше бы, конечно, они делали самоподжоги, на Красной площади.

----------


## Ramil

> Лучше бы, конечно, они делали самоподжоги, на Красной площади.

 +1 Желательно все и массово!

----------


## Lampada

Заявление официального представителя Госдепартамента США Виктории Ньюленд в связи с преследованиями российской оппозиции (11 июня 2012 г.) | Посольство Соединенных Штатов Москва,

----------


## Lampada

Внутренние войска уже стягиваются в Москву (ФОТО) - Новости - Новая Газета

----------


## Lampada

Кто идёт в ОМОН:    http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/1951260...51246453425165

----------


## Lampada

http://kreml.tv/2012/06/12/marshmillion/   пароль 1206  reggamortis1 @ Ustream.TV - Яндекс кошелек в поддержку трансляции: 410011395350398. Free .TV shows, LIVE Video Chat Rooms.  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/%D0%A0...B5%D1%81%D1%81 Онлайн-Трансляция. Марш миллионов. 
Дождь: http://tvrain.ru/  || Телеканал ДОЖДЬ  
Minaev Live: MinaevLive  
Сетевизор: Архив прямой трансляции Марша Миллионов 12.06.2012 OnlineTV.ru  
Газеты: Новости дня &mdash; Газета.Ru http://www.novayagazeta.ru/politics/

----------


## Lampada

Приватная гостиная &bull; Просмотр темы - Ну что, в этот раз по десятке?

----------


## mishau_

*Мой фотоотчет:* 
p.s. Не знаю как тут картинки выложить ((

----------


## Ramil

Официальный представитель Следственного комитета РФ Владимир Маркин подтвердил, что утром 11 июня проходят обыски дома у "ряда организаторов и участников митинга на Болотной площади". "Это не обыск", заявил один из участников мероприятия в чине полковника. "Мы просто мирно гуляем в квартирах Навального, Яшина и Собчак, у нас открытые чтения, литературный кружок, повышаем культуру речи".

----------


## mishau_

Гуляли бы эти полковники лучше себе где-нибудь во дворцах Путина и Медведева.  
Так называемые космонавты.

----------


## Lampada

Приватная гостиная &bull; Просмотр темы - Ну что, в этот раз по десятке?   
Килькин писал(а): 
И где, где репрессии?  _Килькин на всякий случай заглядывает под кровать. Там тоже пусто. Килькин чувствует себя обворованным _    
"*Не было приказа - вот и беспорядков не было.* 
1. Они принимают антинародный закон. Все возмущаются. 
2. На марше они никого не прессуют, и не запускают провокаторов. 
3. Марш проходит спокойно.
4. Вывод: закон - правильный!  ::  "

----------


## mishau_



----------


## mishau_

> Приватная гостиная &bull; Просмотр темы - Ну что, в этот раз по десятке?  
> "*Не было приказа - вот и беспорядков не было.* 
> 1. Они принимают антинародный закон. Все возмущаются. 
> 2. На марше они никого не прессуют, и не запускают провокаторов. 
> 3. Марш проходит спокойно.
> 4. Вывод: закон - правильный!  "

 
Это примерно как принять закон не совать пальцы в розетку, и потом говорить что люди не суют пальцы в розетку благодоря этому закону.

----------


## Muromets

Больно смотреть на это , друзья !
Желаю, того, чтобы люди наши были разумнее и не велись на красивые лозунги!

----------


## Ramil

Набрёл на занятнейший срыв покровов. Выборы 2012 "Клановая борьба в ФСБ" 
Собственно, если я правильно всё понял, то получается какой-то лютый, адов п...ц с тем, что такое в России внесистемная оппозиция.
Получается, что часть финансирования оппозиция получала деньгами отмытыми (внимание)  руководителем ФНС Михаилом Мишустиным:   

> К наиболее ярким примерам вышесказанного можно отнести вопрос о финансировании политических оппозиционных групп и движений руководителем ФНС РФ *Михаилом Мишустиным*. Мишустин в 2010 г. был поставлен на пост руководителя ФНС по протекции ряда людей из команды Владимира Путина, в том числе с согласия Кудрина.
> ...
> Основную часть денежных средств, предназначенных на покрытие собственных расходов, а также на оплату деятельности несистемной оппозиции, Мишустин «отмывает» через *ИФНС № 1* по г. Москве, возглавляет которую *Татьяна Царева*.

 Деньги берутся отсюда:   

> ... в схеме хищения НДС принимает участие *6-я Служба УСБ ФСБ*, которая обеспечила свои тесные коррупционные отношения с ФНС еще со времен сотрудничества с бывшим заместителем начальника ДЭБ МВД РФ Андреем Хоревым, который в свое время каждую неделю заглядывал в кабинет Олега Феоктистова.

 Теперь, внимание:  

> В настоящее время в системе ФСБ РФ доминирующее и «неприкасаемое» положение занимает *6-я Служба УСБ ФСБ РФ*, начальником которой является Иван Ткачев.

  

> Изначально 6-я Служба УСБ ФСБ РФ создавалась при личном кураторстве Игоря Сечина и по рекомендации Владимира Путина как альтернатива бывшего УРПО.

 В моём воображении рисуется какой-то инфернальный Уроборос: 
1. Чтобы бороться с коррупцией, Сечин по рекомендации Путина создаёт на базе ФСБ 6-ю Службу.
2. Вместо того, чтобы бороться с коррупцией, данная служба обеспечивает свои тесные связи с ФНС тем самым, крышуя хищения НДС.
3. Руководитель ФНС, отмывая при покровительстве этой службы деньги, осуществляет финансирование внесистемной оппозиции.
4. Оппозиция же борется с коррупцией на деньги Путина, которые были получены коррупционными методами. 
У меня вопрос - я всё правильно понял?

----------


## mishau_

*Расправа.*

----------


## BappaBa

> 4. Оппозиция же борется с коррупцией на деньги Путина, которые были получены коррупционными методами.

 Ахеджакнуло на 9 баллов!
Как из альбаца навалило! На душе зашендерело и обасилашвило.
Подрабинуло сердце, особчачились мысли, окуджавнули думы.
Явлинско и немцовско стало вокруг...    
Ахтунг, матюги.

----------


## BappaBa

"*Нужна картинка как вы берете здание*"  
Переговоры Березовского с оппозицией.

----------


## mishau_

::   Prank Team -- Березовский и Навальный - YouTube

----------


## BappaBa

*Ирина Ясина*:  

> В истории с Крымском власти могут сколько угодно говорить правду. Им все  равно никто не верит. Случаи, когда мирные речки из-за проливных дождей  в горах превращались в монстров:, крушащих все на своем пути, хорошо  известны. Река Арно во Флоренции в 1966 году произвела такие разрушения,  что потом пол – Европы приехало в Италию помогать в очистке  бесчисленных флорентийских памятников от грязи. А посмотришь на это Арно  – ничего плохого и представить невозможно. 
> Так вот о доверии. Был  или не был сброс воды из водохранилища, оказывается не столь важным –  существует презумция виновности и лживости власти. Даже если они говорят  правду про обильные дожди в горах – им все равно никто не верит.

 *бывший милиционер Дымовский (ныне опп)*:  

> По сообщению наших товарищей с места  трагедии на Кубани, на 16:00 Мск, в Крымске и соседних городах и сёлах,  уже подтверждена гибель более 1500 человек и пропавших без вести ещё  около 5000!!! человек.   
> Люди, глядя на выпуски федеральных говноСМИ, уже начинают постепенно  звереть от чудовищной лжи. Все морги переполнены, тела свозят в  соседние города, но из-за перебоев со светом всё это приносит мало  толку. В сам Крымск  нагнали солдат, которые ничего не делают из-за  полного бардака. 
>  Уже имеются материальные доказательства одновременного сброса води  из нескольких водозаборов. Халуи просто спасали «нужные» объекты  хозяина.  
> Все чиновники Крымска и Геленджика, прекрасно знали о готовящемся сбросе и эвакуировали семьи за 40 минут до прихода волны.

----------


## mishau_

Вообще-то у Каца кое-чего поинтереснее есть, он депутат муниципального собрания Щукина, и избран жителями, в обход всех бюрокартических препон  -   Блог о городах 
Вот, например, ПЖиВ собирается испохабить уже и без того изнасилованную во всех отверстия улицу Народного Ополчения.  Блог о городах 
Я своими глазами видел, во что уже превратилась улица большая Академическая, как часть хорды - это нашествие на Москву гуннов и варваров одновременно. 
Мне очень нравилась эта улица, рядом расположен зеленый заповедник Тимирязвеской академии.   ba.jpg 
А теперь тамошним жителям, извиняюсь, по-крупному нагадили в душу. На ул. Михалковской, что рядом, ликвидирован тротуар, освободившееся пространство используется под парковку,  так что ходить теперь приходится по проезжей части, рискуя попасть под вонючую бензиновую жопу паркующегося джипа. 
По поводу Народного ополчения. Вот образец письма в электронную приемную мэра Москвы.  Уважаемый Сергей Семенович!  Из  материалов публичных слушаний мне стало известно о планах по  строительству многополосной скоростной автомагистрали именуемой  «Северо-западной хордой» на месте существующей улицы Народного Ополчения  через район Щукино. Данный вариант трассы полностью ломает сложившуюся  инфраструктуру района, ухудшает транспортную сопряженность кварталов,  фактически делит район на 2 части. Прокладка трассы предусматривает  вырубку большого количества зеленых насаждений, в том числе недавно  благоустроенной за счет городских средств аллеи возле домов № 14 по ул.  Маршала Бирюзова и 49 по ул. Народного Ополчения. Реализация подобных  планов приведет к существенному ухудшению условий жизни жителей этих и  других близлежащих домов, а также всего района.     Согласно  утвержденному ГенПлану развития Москвы до 2025, прошедшему публичные  слушания, похожую трассу предполагалось проложить на месте  малоиспользуемой окружной железной дороги. Такой вариант нам жителям  района представляется более приемлемым, именно он был опубликован в  первоначальных планах Северо-Западной хорды. Все участники публичных  слушаний единогласно высказались против предложения строить хорду по  улице Народного Ополчения и поддержали предложение строить её по малому  кольцу МЖД.   Прошу дать указание пересмотреть предпроектные предложения принятые без учета мнения жителей района

----------


## mishau_

Видео на сайте есть - слабонервным не смотреть! 
Полицейские  задержали и зверски избили участников пикета "Другой России" у метро  "Новокузнецкая". У Игоря Щуки перелом носа, вывих руки и подозрение на  сотрясение мозга. При ударе головой о машину он потерял сознание. Его  привели в чувство и отвезли в ОВД. 
Заявителю пикета Евгению Попову  вменяют статью 318 УК. Ему грозит до пяти лет лишения свободы за  "насилие в отношении представителя власти".

----------


## BappaBa

Посмотрел только первый видеоролик. Этот клоун на нижней фотографии сам себе морду об автобус разбил?
ПС: и не забудь сказать, что это лимоновцы, т.е. БОЛЬШЕВИКИ, а то форинеры будут переживать за нежных "демократов".

----------


## Юрка

> Этот клоун на нижней фотографии сам себе морду об автобус разбил?

 У этого дрыща такая фактура, что сам бог велел "откидывать лапки" перед камерами. Не поверить невозможно.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Лучше бы, конечно, они делали самоподжоги, на Красной площади.   +1 Желательно все и массово!

 Накаркали?  Приемная ЕР стала местом для аутодафе - Женщина сожгла себя в Новосибирске 
p.s. МК надо запретить, за распространение информации о способах суицида.

----------

